# Polish president killed in plane crash



## seesul (Apr 10, 2010)

_(CNN) -- Polish President Lech Kaczynski was likely killed early Saturday when the plane he was traveling in with his wife crashed at a western Russian airport, a spokesman for Poland's Foreign Ministry told CNN.

"It's probably that all people on board were killed," said Piotr Paszkowski.

The plane was approaching the airport at Smolensk, Russia, and probably hit some trees at the end of the runway, Paszkowski said.

"It caught fire, the fire has now been extinguished, but the extent of the damage is such that it's unlikely anybody on board survived," he said.

Kaczynski was 60.

Pictures from the scene showed parts of the airplane charred and strewn through a wooded area. Some pieces, including one of the wheel wells, were upside-down.

The crash happened around 10:50 a.m. (2:50 a.m. ET) on the outskirts of the town of Pechorsk in the Smolensk region, the Investigation Committee of the Russian prosecutor's office said in a written statement on its Web site.

The Tupolev-154 was carrying a total of 132 and was landing in heavy fog, the committee said.

The chairman of the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe expressed his condolences after the crash.

"I offer my deepest condolences to the Polish people and to the families of those killed in this tragic accident. Our hearts go out to you in this difficult time," said Kanat Saudabayev, who is also the secretary of state and foreign minister of Kazakhstan.
_
Polish president likely killed in plane crash - CNN.com

I can´t believe it. My condolence goes to all families involved and all the Polish nation.


----------



## spit5 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## v2 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2010)

Very sad day indeed!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2010)

a sad day for all especially the people of poland


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 10, 2010)

Our evening news reports no survivors.

A very sad day for Poland and it's people.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 10, 2010)

Very sad news indeed.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2010)

Just read this on the BBC e-news. Very, very sad news.


----------



## seesul (Apr 10, 2010)

Gen. Sikorski came to my mind the same moment as I heard about this catastrophe...


----------



## marshall (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## imalko (Apr 10, 2010)

Sad day for our Polish friends.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2010)

seesul said:


> Gen. Sikorski came to my mind the same moment as I heard about this catastrophe...




Exactly I have thought tha same. It's twice we lost the country main leader. As a military I have lost two of my High Commanders.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear this my Polish friends.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2010)

Condolences to our Polish friends.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2010)

The purpose of the trip: _which was taking the president, his wife and staff to events marking the 70th anniversary of the massacre of thousands of Polish officers by Soviet secret police_

Kinda ironic, and very sad. My conoldences.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2010)

Were they on the way to the Katyn Forest then???

Wojtek and Dominik, I truly feel for ur loss and can only hope ur country can suffer though this and elect someone who will lead ur country to better things...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes Dan they were on the way there.
And thank you Bud... for these kind words.

On behalf of all Pols I would like to thank all of you for condolences.... Thank you Mates.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2010)

Just seeing this and I'm shocked and saddened to hear of your country's loss. My condolences.
Derek


----------



## seesul (Apr 10, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> The purpose of the trip: _which was taking the president, his wife and staff to events marking the 70th anniversary of the massacre of thousands of Polish officers by Soviet secret police_
> Kinda ironic, and very sad. My conoldences.



It is just my own opinion, but I think the time schedule of the commemoration in Katyn was one of the reasons of this catastrophe. They say the pilot was told not to land there but in Minsk or Moscow as there was a fog at the time of the accident. But both these airports are too far from Katyn and the politics wouldn´t catch the commemoration.They say the pilot did 4 attemts to land and the last one failed which makes me think the pilot was under pressure of the politicians aboard as they wanted to catch the commemoration.

Anyaway, it´s too soon for any conclusions and again especially for the Polish nation:
PLEASE, RECIEVE MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCE...I still can´t believe it. It was a shock for me when I turned my PC on this morning.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 10, 2010)

damn....just.......damn.......I"m so sorry, my Polish friends...


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 10, 2010)

To our Polish friends - I wish you hearfelt condolences at this difficult time. However, I know your nation will again show the courage for which it is reknowned and recover from this tragedy.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2010)

This is so sad..... a bad day for the Polish people, indeed. Wojtek lost not only his President, but the Chief of the General Staff of the Polish Armed Forces and The Polish Air Force Commander.

Our condolences.....

  

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2010)

Heard about this, this morning. Terrible to hear.   My condolences to our Polish members.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 10, 2010)

Terrible news - condolences to our Polish friends and the Polish people


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2010)

A terrible tragedy indeed 

Thoughts and prayers go out to the families of the victims, our friends and people of Poland


----------



## v2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Friends...this is a difficult time for Poland...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 10, 2010)

I 'm sorry for the events my Polish friends have to endure on this tragic day


----------



## Velius (Apr 10, 2010)

I heard about it this morning too. I offer my condolences as well.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 10, 2010)

Heartfelt condolences to our Polish friends and to the people of Poland. 



TO


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 10, 2010)

My condolences to our Polish friends.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you Gents.


----------



## v2 (Apr 11, 2010)

RIP


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 11, 2010)

seesul said:


> Gen. Sikorski came to my mind the same moment as I heard about this catastrophe...



I couldn't remember his name, but was thinking about the same guy. 

My condolences to all my Polish friends here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2010)

I have edited the title of the thread. It used to read "Polish president likely killed in plane crash". Unfortunately we know it is not "likely" anymore.


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 11, 2010)

Our Condolences. RIP


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 11, 2010)

Condolences to our Polish friends.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2010)

My heartfelt condolences to all the Polish people who have lost their leaders, and to those who lost a family member that day.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2010)

Absolute sorrow from our end. I sure hope this was just a victim of unfortunate circumstances and not some political subterfuge. The conspiracy theorists will have a heyday with this on. Utterly tragic. Made me immediately think about our own president and his typical entourage.


----------



## Torch (Apr 11, 2010)

As being part Polish and still having relatives in Poland this is a crushing blow, Hopefully they will recover to continue their democratic ways..........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2010)

My thoughts go out to the families.....


----------



## seesul (Apr 28, 2010)

83 pics from Smolensk...
???-??????? Picasa - ?????? ?????? - ?????????????...


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 28, 2010)

Probably should have done this sooner. I'm sorry, my Polish friends.


----------

